# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Mitochondrial DNA variability in Bosnians and Slovenians

## Nova123

Mitochondrial DNA variability in two Slavonic-speaking populations of the northwestern Balkan peninsula, Bosnians (N = 144) and Slovenians (N = 104), was studied by hypervariable segments I and II (HVS I and II) sequencing and restriction fragment-length polymorphism (RFLP) analysis of the mtDNA coding region. The majority of the mtDNA detected in Southern Slavonic populations falls into the common West Eurasian mitochondrial haplogroups (e.g., H, pre-V, J, T, U, K, I, W, and X). About 2% of the Bosnian mtDNAs encompass East Eurasian and African lineages (e.g., M and L1b, respectively). The distribution of mtDNA subclusters in Bosnians, Slovenians and the neighbouring European populations reveals that the common genetic substratum characteristic for Central and Eastern European populations (such as Germans, Poles, Russians and Finns) penetrates also South European territories as far as the Western Balkans. However, the observed differentiation between Bosnian and Slovenian mtDNAs suggests that at least two different migration waves of the Slavs may have reached the Balkans in the early Middle Ages.

----------


## Bodin

I believe VI century Serbs and Croats , from which evolved today nations of Croats , Serbs, Montenegrins , Bosniaks , part of Macedonians , were not at all Slavs but Sarmatians ( I presented evidence for such claimes in tread Sarmatians , Serbs , Croats and I2a2- or something like that ), while Slovenians were mainly Slavs - that perfectly fits with diferences in mthDNA . So there was not two diferent migrations of Slavs , but Slavic and Sarmathian migration

----------


## Templar

Sarmatians mostly had R1a Y-haplogroup. But Bosnians, Croatians, Serbs, have very low R1a (compared to other Eastern Europeans).

----------

